# La Jolla Sound Challenge



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is suppossed to be on saturday the 28th but I have not seen any exposure about this. Is this still on for this weekend? La Jolla is quite far for me and if no one is going neither am I.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

from what I understand, its a go Aubrey....I'll be there....and yes...in Amateur


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

amateur my butt..



edit: that didn't sound right. 

i might be there. not in my car though, because I don't think it can make it that far.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah James, that invitation was too much info man!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

One competitor?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I should be there..not 100%.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Unless something drastically changes with this one, looks like I will save myself from driving the 5-6 hours.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

why couldn't this have been a few weeks ago when I was actually in san diego...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Unless something drastically changes with this one, looks like I will save myself from driving the 5-6 hours.


Come on Aubrey! 
With that SRT-8, you can make it in 3 hours! 

U going to Santa Rosa? I know I won't! :laugh: That's like 8 hours for me. Daughter won't like that!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be going to it. Probably not competing though. About time we have an event in San Diego.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Come on Aubrey!
> With that SRT-8, you can make it in 3 hours!
> 
> U going to Santa Rosa? I know I won't! :laugh: That's like 8 hours for me. Daughter won't like that!


tell the truth old man, you are worried to receive a norcal style beat down! hahahah

you know Leon's gonna beat you by 100 pts on install alone lol


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> tell the truth old man, you are worried to receive a norcal style beat down! hahahah
> 
> you know Leon's gonna beat you by 100 pts on install alone lol


You are right, Bing. I think I am gonna give up audio and collect stamps..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

My Car is going through another change and won't be ready. :blush:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> My Car is going through another change and won't be ready. :blush:


+1....although mine was never ready to start with


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

The 28th... .as in THIS Saturday? 

If so, this suck-dilly-ucks... A comp right in my backyard (ok, not really, but at least in the same county) and I can't make it.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Aubrey, I think you, me, and Jim should do ISQC..
Team ID, Team Lotus, Team Hat, brawl ufc style!!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think with the apparently slow turn out I am going to skip this one. Too dang far for me to drive to boot.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

dual700 said:


> Aubrey, I think you, me, and Jim should do ISQC..
> Team ID, Team Lotus, Team Hat, brawl ufc style!!!


Eng are You going? If so maybe Caravan? i don't wanna stay night in San diego. I spent To Much $$$$$$$ at the World Baseball Classic....... NIPPON ICHIBAN!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, I'm down for it, just no nad slappin!! Eng knows how to hit below the belt when the ref's are'nt looking


----------



## OnTheGreen (Jan 16, 2009)

So whats the deal? Any more info?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dat's rite, Jim knows what's up!
Wear your cups, gents, here comes Eng Kongo's knees to the groin!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Dat's rite, Jim knows what's up!
> Wear your cups, gents, here comes Eng Kongo's knees to the groin!


All of you sounds guy hahahah


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

IT was a small turnout, but we had fun. Thanks to Eng for getting In and Out for all of us 

Results

Amateur 1st - Bigred
Pro 1st - Eng

SQC1

1st Bigred
2nd Eng
3rd Guy with old school chevy truck (sorry, forgot his name)


so its on now.....eng and I have officially decided the mma battle is ON!! Look out for my vicious elbow strikes. Aubrey, you in or what? lol


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jim and his dirty boxing/ground and pound beats me..
I am training harder now... But I don't know how to get my staging to be as good as his? (You got me there big time, sire )
Build my van? :laugh:
Aubrey, LET'S GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Jim and his dirty boxing/ground and pound beats me..
> I am training harder now... But I don't know how to get my staging to be as good as his? (You got me there big time, sire )
> Build my van? :laugh:
> Aubrey, LET'S GET IT ON!!!!


Come on Eng, someone has to give Jim a run for the money! 

Jim is the image master! :indian_chief:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Come on Eng, someone has to give Jim a run for the money!
> 
> Jim is the image master! :indian_chief:


I know, Michael, I think this time Jim nailed it.. His staging has been nice, wiiiideee and deep from the first time I heard his car..
If he fix that tonality and center a lil bit, he will be golden..

Now, get that bitone working and we tag team him, what do you say?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Now, get that bitone working and we tag team him, what do you say?


Eng,

Sounds good. 

The Bit One is working; the operator isn't. :blush:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

that's it!!! double arm bar for you guys!!

Eng, loved your car yesterday. the seas mids are very transparent and articulate!! and the big nippes.......well I did rub on them......sorry


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> that's it!!! double arm bar for you guys!!
> 
> Eng, loved your car yesterday. the seas mids are very transparent and articulate!! and the big nippes.......well I did rub on them......sorry


ROFL!!!!! Big nips FTW!!

Congrats to the guys from this forum who had a great showing at this event from what I've been told. And thanks to Jim for sharing the results with me.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

any pictures of the ferrari 599 gtb getting judged?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no, sorry...I had my camera but forgot to snap some pics off.  that car is sweeeet!!


----------

